# Indoor or outdoor housebreaking?



## louise (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm New here so this may have been done. I will be getting my new baby in mid Oct. It will be getting cold up here at that time. I'm just trying to figure out what I want to do. Thank everyone.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I trained both girls to go outside. But if I was getting my first dog in the fall or winter I would pad train the puppy until the spring and then try to train her to go outside also.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

l.e. is trained to use pee pads indoors. i've never really trained her to go outside because we live in an apartment with a ton of stairs. however, when we go to my parents' house she knows to go to the sliding glass door if she wants to go outside and go potty. i never trained her to do this...she just does it.

good luck with potty training your little one, which ever way you choose


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I got Massimo in March, and it was still very cold here, much too cold for him to go outside.....so I pad trained him. He now goes both indoors and out. If he has to go when no one is here, it's too cold outside or it's raining out- he goes on his pad. It's very convenient.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We do both with Caesar. When we got him, it was Feb and we also werent supposed to have dogs at that apt, so we kept him in. Now we take him out but when I am at work all day and hubby is at work and then coaching, he is home alone for a long time, so we leave a puppy potty pad in the kitchen for him.


----------



## louise (Sep 10, 2005)

Both sound good, but do they ever get confused. If I did indoor all winter and then went to outdoor?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady was outdoor only trained when I adopted her, but I was able to train her to use pee pads, too.

Where in the country do you live? Most of these little dogs do not like rain at all!

I think only pee pads in the winter, then only outside in the summer would be confusing. It's best to leave the pads out so Sophie has access to them all the time. Lady prefers outside, but will use a pad while I am at work or if the weather is bad or at night if she has to go.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella uses PoochPads (indoors), but if we're outside anyway she will certainly go there. Bella doesn't really like the great outdoors, so this just works better for us. Also, I don't have to worry about her having accidents in the house, because she has a place to go. Bella hates rain, dirt, grass, bugs, and all things not up to her standards







so she kind of chose this herself. Good luck either way!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Rosie is trained inside on wee wee pads.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Baxter is trained to go outside and on wee wee pads inside. I first trained him to go outside but because of my husbands and my erratic schedules I trained him inside. He does really well with both.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

outdoor, always. lucy could never get with the whole potty pad thing. lord knows we've tried, but what can you do?


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I wanted to do indoors, but Little C has her own ideas. Outdoors it is. By the way, I didn't train her either. She just up and decided one day that she wanted to go ONLY outside and that's all she does now. I still keep the piddle pad out just in case, but it's now gray and should probably be vacuumed now that I think of it. (eeewwww)


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I trained chelsey to go outside and indoors on wee wee pad
first we trained her to go potty on the wee wee pad then. I took her out side to go potty.
She is mostly an inside girl but will potty outside when over at in-law home


----------



## Catherine (Mar 18, 2005)

I've trained Zani to go indoors. I use the Purina Secondnature Dog Litter Pans (Large Size) and instead of using the litter (which are too large and Zani hates to step on them) I just place a puppy pad inside the pan. I use two pans in different areas of my house. It works great! Easy to keep clean and doesn't look as bad as just having a pad on the floor. Zani is so spoiled and is very picky about what he steps on. Cold, wet snow and ice is just unacceptable to him. HE HE!!! Here's a couple of links to show you what it looks like. I purchased these litter pans at petco.

Also, I good trick I used to encourage Zani to use the pan and puppy pads was to buy a small bag of the Purina Secondnature Dog Litter and just put about 3 or 4 pieces of the litter in a corner on top of the pad placed in the Litter pan. It has a special smell that makes them want to potty. 

http://www.doglitter.com/GetPage.aspx?ContentID=234



http://www.petco.com/Shop/ProductList.aspx...N=22%20129&cp=2


----------



## louise (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. I think I am going with the indoor trainning for now. It sounds convenient. Most of our time is spent on the second floor of our house we have stairs and two rooms before we would even get to the back door. I like the tip about adding a little bit of litter to the pan for scent. Good idea!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i had both girls go inside only. but after we got gruffi and talked to a dog trainer---we decided to do outside only. but...that hasnt worked out too well. LOL. the girls will still need to pee in the middle of the night and when its raining...they wont want to go outside.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby is purely an outside potty boy rain, snow or sunshine he doesn't care. In the winter I usually put a warm jacket on him so he can go out.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy only goes in her potty box on potty pads inside the house. In fact, she does not even know she can go outside. Here is a quick funny little story. Recently we were sitting on the back deck and she loves it out there. Suddenly I realized she was sitting over by the door wanting to go inside. I thought maybe it was too hot for her out there. So I went over and opened the door. She was so funny.







She made a bee-line straight to her box, got inside of it and peepeed. Then she came running back to the door to come back outside. 

I had to laugh, it seems a little backward. She was outside and wanted inside to go potty.


----------



## Menachem (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi everyone!
It's been a while but we have had a busy summer.
Menachem is both trained to go on wee-pads and go outside. We trained him on wee-pad first and he jut naturaly went outside once he was around other dogs who went outside.

We truely have the best of both worlds and he truely is WONDERFUL.

I am glowing Mom!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I do indoors. I started out buying the wee-wee pads made for dogs from different brands (i've tried them all!) and now I found the cheapest and best!~ I BUY them from medical suppliers- they're really large and super thick. Best of all, it's cheaper than the pet pads.

I chose indoors because I don't want to force Paris to hold it in all night if he has to relieve himself or when I am not home. Also if we encounter bad weather, we won't hve to worry about potty.

BUT if we are outdoors and he has to relieve himself, he will still go and do it on the grass- where he has smelled other dogs scents.

thats us


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Sep 13 2005, 01:29 PM
> *I got Massimo in March, and it was still very cold here,  much too cold for him to go outside.....so I pad trained him.  He now goes both indoors and out.  If he has to go when no one is here, it's too cold outside or it's raining out- he goes on his pad.  It's very convenient.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I did the same! (except I live in Miami, so I did the indoor-pad training for convenience (apartment, stairs, etc) ... and now he goes outdoors mostly, but inside when it's raining, I'm not here, or I'm too tired to take him all the way outside...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Scrappy does both. Often when we are outside in the garden he will run inside to toilet. A tray is always available in the laundry room for him.[/B]


Had to laugh. Alex does the same. He will be outside in the garden and will run inside to his toilet to do his business. I too have the tray in the laundry room for him. Very convenient. The day we move to Arizona we will have to find a house with a laundry room for Alex's toilet.


----------



## carliesmom (Oct 25, 2004)

Chloe' goes indoors. When she joined our home last October it was just too cold and she was so small. She was already trained on the pads and has been great since she has been with us. When we take her out she does relieve herself when outside. But she doesn't go out everyday and it is such a pleasure not HAVING to walk her several times during the day.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty goes in and out which has worked out GREAT. We trained him to both at the same time without any problem. The pad tray is right by the door so sometimes I'll se him headed for it and we'll go out. Other times it's rainy and he'll just use the pad. This winter I look forward to not having to go out in the -20 weather in 4 feet of snow!!!

The only time he has accidents is occasionally he'll poop in the bathroom next to the toilet. I honestly think that is because as soon as he soils the pad I clean it up and flush it down the toilet, I think he thinks he's helping







.


----------

